# kmail query, multiple accounts

## QubeRt

I have a little bit of a problem with kmail;

I have, like most internet users, multiple e-mail acounts.

Two of these i would like to use in kmail, but I am having difficulties setting up kmail...

I cannot seem to get kmail to delete the local folder and create multiple folders with each an e-mail account inbox, outbox etc.

I don't even know if it is possible, and the kmail help does not get me any further aswell...

I would be very happy if this problem could be solved...

QubeRt

----------

## davidgurvich

To add email accounts just go to Settings->Accounts and add them there.  I  don't believe you want to delete the local folder.

----------

## Magnum44

Hi! I'm having the same issue... The thing is that I want to migrate from Thunderbird to KMail and I have several mail accounts, two of work and others personal. I want to have, as I have with thunderbird, the accounts split. I mean, each account with its sent, inbox, templates... Not to mix every account. So as, if I send a mail from my work account I've just to go to sent folder under my work account to locate the sent email, not using filters to locate it. And if I get a personal mail, I want it in the inbox of my personal mail account...

Does anyone know how to do this?

Thanks!

----------

